# looking for guidence



## jbogart1973 (Feb 4, 2013)

looking to root my samsung galaxy tab2 7.0 p3113 but not sure what directions to take nor where to find them on here as im very new to this site and the game of ROOTING.

any help would be awesome thx a million!


----------



## GeeFrmCali (Aug 3, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1600 ← try this site.


----------

